# Interesting quiz on firearms history



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

There is one ridiculous question you won't believe. I got 28/30.

Locked and Loaded: Take a Shot at Our Firearms Quiz | HowStuffWorks


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

28/30 for me too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's it's cousin, the Firearms Safety Quiz. I think there is an error in this one. 28/30 again.

The Firearm Safety Quiz | HowStuffWorks


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

25 of 30. More of a history lesson than safety.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Got 26/30. Think I passed,lol.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

24 out of 30. Who ever knew Davy Crockett......Nevermind. Hand me the dunce cap.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

28/30


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

30/30 here


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I quit after 10. Too time consuming, too many little pop ups and my screen kept jumping around.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

damn.... 27/30


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I found the quizes erroronous and misleadling.

Whom made that crap? CNN MSNBC Hillary or Slick Willie?

Oh yes, go to the hunting"quiz" and see if it is about hunting.


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

Me too Doc 27/30


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

31/30.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

23/30 "To bad kid, you lose":wink-new:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Fishing, sex and taking firearm quizzes .........."what are three things men lie about"?..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> 24 out of 30. Who ever knew Davy Crockett......Nevermind. Hand me the dunce cap.


Me. Then again, my background helped.

I didn't know which was the first plastic gun, and I missed the Australian question.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

The firearms safety quiz is hilarious. It insists that a hair trigger and a malfunctioning trigger are one and the same. I guess they've never heard of a set trigger.

I agree that they are not of the highest quality.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

29/30 ,, the James Bond question got me .


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Ok did that link steer me to the wrong sight? Quiz I took was more of a history test not a safety one.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

23/30. I had no clue about a few of them. Like the Davy Crockett.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

txmarine6531 said:


> 23/30. I had no clue about a few of them. Like the Davy Crockett.


 Getting older , I did remember that one after I got it wrong. Trick Question on a board one time


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I got enough right to be rounded up eventually.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

27/30 here also. Some was amateur level, some were actually pretty hard!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

22/30. Fun little quiz.


----------

